

Startups that Make Big Revenue without Salespeople - melonakos
http://notonlyluck.com/2013/03/06/startups-that-make-big-revenue-without-salespeople/

======
thetrumanshow
Hiring sales teams can be delayed in most cases by simply integrating with
every platform that that can generate top-of-funnel traffic for you. There is
an upfront engineering cost, but in the long-term it will seriously drive down
your CPCA rates.

Obvious, but necessary tidbit for rookies: Integrate with platforms, not in
order of most traffic, but BEST (highly-qualified) traffic.

Minor critique of the article. Would have loved to have seen more examples.
Thanks!

~~~
melonakos
Nice comments. Another commenter that posted on the article's page pointed out
SEOmoz as another example and also shared a video of Atlassian.

